# Audio/ Stereo wire diagram for 2001 Altima



## kkenborghini (Dec 13, 2006)

Someone stole my stereo right in front of my house... yeah that sucks man...
So I went and got a new CD player... when I was trying to wire up the wires, I realized the wires' color are totally different.... Is anyone has a diagram that can help me out?

Ken:newbie: :


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you still need help if so PM me and i can answer all your question... not only do i own that car i am an MECP certified installer


----------



## tyoza (Apr 23, 2007)

*I have same problem*

I'm also in trouble with stereo wiring for 2001 Nissan Altima GXE.
All wires are out of harness. I don' know which goes where.

I've looked for the wiring diagram and found this http://www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/Nissan/PDF/647013.pdf
but the wire color do not match. 
Please help me out.

Right Rear Speaker (+) = ?
Amplifier Turn On Wire = ?
Right Rear Speaker (-) = ?
Left Rear Speaker (+) = ?
Left Rear Speaker (-) = ?
Amp Ground Wire = ?
+12 Volt Ignition Wire = ?
Right Front Speaker(+) = ?
Left Front Speaker (+) = ?
Ground Wire = ?
+12 Volt Battery Wire = ?
Power Antenna Wire = ?
Right Front Speaker (-) = ?
Left Front Speaker (-) = ?


----------

